
Truth Table Printer Written in Common Lisp - lerax
https://github.com/ryukinix/inference-engine/blob/master/truth-table.lisp
======
lerax
[http://i.imgur.com/XTcIRNu.png](http://i.imgur.com/XTcIRNu.png) example

------
kazinator
Truth table printer written in TXR Lisp:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29963269/boolean-
expressi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29963269/boolean-expression-
parser-truth-table-generation/34377302#34377302)

~~~
lerax
Nice!

